# ICD9 Coding Help for Pelvic Injuries



## DelMarEs (Oct 29, 2013)

Need help coding Pubic Symphysis Diastasis and Sacroiliac Joint Widening.  They are not technically a fracture so would I assign a sprains and strains ICD9 code?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carrieruth (Oct 31, 2013)

*reply*

For the pubic symphsis diastasis = 839.69
for the SI joint widening try 724.6 - which is instability of SI joint.


----------

